# Anyone else fishing this winter?...



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Xrap chip








Hot bait ATM.








Keepin a few..








This color is money








Old standby. Too bad they don't make it anymore








Free dinner.








Some nice topwater action lately..









Started taking cam again in kayak.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Another topwater.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Good stuff right there!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeah man, enjoying my free dinner tonight too. Better be looking over your shoulder next time you're at that hole, I'll find you haha.

From yesterday..










Kill a few, let the rest swim..










Nice to be able to always count on these guys for winter pullage..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck finding me, I don't even know where i am half the time.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*yea*

Cold dive today. Got some taugs and grunts too.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

I fished out of Rudee last week and we slayed the stripers. When you see how many get caught in Va. waters, it's no wonder why very few are making it to NC.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great pics you two,really nice,thanks...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

@Ryan h, I have not left the creeks to mess with pups. Few days would have been perfect to find them on mud flats here, but I'm kinda fixed on big trout at the moment. Tomorrow should b interesting. Think I'm gonna do a morning and afternoon paddle, sat looking light am rain, but I'll prlly go in the am anyway.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice nice work Locko!

I like that you have an unobtrusive color for your boat especially in tight creeks where you are fishing and have to sneak up on the quarry

Way more stealthy than day glow orange, which seems to be a preference amongst many


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice catches and pics. I hit the surf last week and caught a couple of pufferfish. Then through some lures with no takers.


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

Weather-wise, this is the perfect winter (no snow), but fishing-wise it's been brutal. I've fished through the winter and all I have to show for it since December 1 is a small (7", when they commonly reach 2') river redhorse.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Nice nice work Locko!
> 
> I like that you have an unobtrusive color for your boat especially in tight creeks where you are fishing and have to sneak up on the quarry
> 
> Way more stealthy than day glow orange, which seems to be a preference amongst many



ill never have a bright kayak again, not that i think it makes a difference for fish biting better, i just dont like staring at orange or yellow all day. if someone hits me then they are dumb.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ill never have a bright kayak again, not that i think it makes a difference for fish biting better, i just dont like staring at orange or yellow all day. if someone hits me then they are dumb.


your too big to miss shrek


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Thnx for the input old man.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Great work man, I'm jealous. I went a couple weeks ago with a couple buddies and didn't have a single bite. Bluebird skies and 20+mph winds don't make for the best fishing, but a little something would have been nice. Wish I could get down there more often.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Thnx for the input old man.


hey watch callen them pups "old man" I represent that remark...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work guys. Congrats.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Locko and Mr UNCDub

The AC Connection bros must be in shock as they have not responded to these pretty Specs and I especially like that picture of the Drum is the still clear water......

A few years back I was strongly considering buying a sand color Wilderness systems 16 Tarpon and I would use it for a bit of sneak Duck Hunting with an 1100 tucked between my legs.........Ducks would just see the tip of the boat coming around the bend and then........................blammo....

Looks like you have it going on down there....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*ac's.*

That AC connection folded a few years ago after us NC drum fishermen showed them how we fish. Al found out how easy it was to fish from a boat. Teo got mad sold his crap and became a dad. Neil? Hell, give it time and Neil will beliving down this way. A true Carolinian.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Locko and Mr UNCDub
> 
> The AC Connection bros must be in shock as they have not responded to these pretty Specs and I especially like that picture of the Drum is the still clear water......
> 
> ...


Sir Garbo, you must have apparently missed my comment regarding the redundant nature of a high visibility kayak when the user resembles or may actually be SHREK. 

Interesting.... If I was to be one a boat and noticed SHREK sitting on a yak, drinking cranberry juice either MERK'IN or MURDER'IN some speckled trout I just don't know what'd I'd do


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> That AC connection folded a few years ago after us NC drum fishermen showed them how we fish. Al found out how easy it was to fish from a boat. Teo got mad sold his crap and became a dad. Neil? Hell, give it time and Neil will beliving down this way. A true Carolinian.


Ryan... thats a bunch of BS and you know it.

the dismantling of the AC is depicted in the following video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y6dDQ129UM


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice fish Jesse


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Niel just hates cuz he see's the ocean 2 times a year lol


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Niel just hates cuz he see's the ocean 2 times a year lol


if thats your excuse how come you gonly got 1 drum all fall? lol


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

NTKG said:


> Ryan... thats a bunch of BS and you know it.
> 
> the dismantling of the AC is depicted in the following video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y6dDQ129UM


True fact, thats why I got rid of her


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> if thats your excuse how come you gonly got 1 drum all fall? lol


Lol, I could care less you caught more then me, you should have, seeing how you park 30' north of me......Every .....time...lol


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Gosh those are some pretty trout.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well we are FHB's... i mean it is what it is, if your embarrassed to say a 5ft korean outcasts you shrek just say it


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

tjbjornsen said:


> Gosh those are some pretty trout.





NTKG said:


> well we are FHB's... i mean it is what it is, if your embarrassed to say a 5ft korean outcasts you shrek just say it


LOL , you sure are angry lil fella. LMS in fullllllll effect.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

speaking of ac...whats that pasty pale white face a/c Jeff doin these days/


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> speaking of ac...whats that pasty pale white face a/c Jeff doin these days/


the AC has been recruiting, we're all but done with the affirmative action stuff.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job! What kind of lures did you use??


----------

